# PCD 5/27: The Plan



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

Can't wait for my PCD on 6/18. The Z1 is amazing.


----------



## tstanton30 (Feb 18, 2012)

can't wait now!!

I have my PCD on June 3rd for my M5 and then lovely drive back to San Francisco to follow


----------



## JenWil (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't wait for our PCD. We are scheduled for 7/15! Then the "long" drive back to Charleston, SC  Congrats on getting your car!!


----------

